# I can't decide on an army!



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well after playing 40k for some time I have decided on starting fantasy. But now I find myself unable to decide on an army, I can't choose between the High Elves or the Dark Elves. I know there are fairly similar. I have read through both books a few times and it seems like the more I do that the harder it gets for me to decide. I've tried choosing based on the look of the models but both armies have some damn good looking units. I can't base my choice on fluff cause both stories are interesting to me. 

So I was wondering if any DE and HE players could help me out. Hell I'll take help from anyone at this point.:headbutt:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've dabbled in High Elves, and really, I wouldn't point a beginner towards them. Admittedly, I wouldn't point a beginner to anything pointy-eared, whether High, Dark, or Wood... but you want what you want, right? 

High Elves fight a lot like the Ancient Greeks, I think. There's an emphasis on a phalanx of spears supported by limited chariots and numerous archer units. Because of their Always Strike First rules, you can be fairly defensive with them. 

Dark Elves, on the other hand, require a very aggressive style, and do well with multiple small units of crossbowmen combined with very hard-hitting (albeit fragile when taking hits) blocks of infantry. Units like Executioners and Black Guard make anyone nervous. 

I know it's not much to go on-- Fantasy really has very little to do with what you actually bring, and more with how you maneuver-- a brick of Goblins can win a fight with even the most elite troops if they flank them, after all.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

There is a really nice write up by Druchii in Space on Dark Elves in the 'An Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer', unfortunately the HE one is still in the works at the moment, but that DE one should help you alot.

How do you envisage yourself playing your new elf army? If it is calvalry based, you should consider that DE cold ones suffer from stupidity and can be such a nuisance that they get left out of lists by some DE players. If it is magic based, which lores do you prefer? The DE have some fantastic spells, but HE magic is generally considered stronger.

Are there any key models you really hate that are integral to one of the armies? Or models that you simply must have, perhaps one has a model you adore? Do you hate painting metallics and white, if so HE may be a bad choice? Do you really dislike black and purple, same goes for DE?

I think this is the sort of thing you need to decide for yourself as it is you that has to play them, not us, but I hope some of this helps a little. Do you have any friends that have either army that would let you playtest them?

Good luck picking your army!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

what army you should choose is mostly based on whether you want to defend or attack. defender leans towards HE and attacking leans towards DE.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't give you any game experience, but I've collected a small amount of both armies and have stuck with the Druchii. I found High Elves quite boring to paint and model - and a lot of the range that I'd buy are expensive. Dark Elves, on the other hand, I've really enjoyed modelling and painting and they've now got a great selection in plastic. The Corsair models are absolutely brilliant and you can pick them up for £9 a box (not at GW). Similiarly, Cold One Knights are also £9 a box and I think they look the business.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I'm an avid player of both, and I think the decision is a tough one. Dark elves have some really sweet new plastics (I love corsairs, but they are not a good core choice when you compare them to spears and crossbows). And lion chariots for High elves are amazing, and actually are usually worth their points.

Well how bout this, do you like good or evil? Maybe pick that, or if you cant choose between good and evil, just pick evil.


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Evil. Evil. Evil...or Orks lol.
No Dark Elves, apart from being wussie Elves have really some of the coolest models around. High Elves can get really tiring to paint. White, gold, little bit of detail colers and done. Boring. Dark Elves require a bit more shading and care and IMHO are really great to look at when done.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Leatharnak said:


> Evil. Evil. Evil...or Orks lol.
> No Dark Elves, apart from being wussie Elves have really some of the coolest models around. High Elves can get really tiring to paint. White, gold, little bit of detail colers and done. Boring. Dark Elves require a bit more shading and care and IMHO are really great to look at when done.


Whilst I found High Elves boring in comparison to my Dark Elves, I didn't paint mine like GW at all. I couldn't stand all the blue (being a UM player, blue gets tiresome). I went for a bone-y colour cloth, red lacquered armour and lots of gold and mithril silver.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

do you have any pics?

as i collectore of both i say collect both 

is it just from a gaming pov your thinking?
if so i think de as they have imo more variety of good lists you can bring to the table, and there troops are all worth taking.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

jigplums said:


> do you have any pics?


This bit aimed at me jigplums? If so, I've got a few pics in my WIP thread in my sig. Updates a bit later - nearly finished my first unit of Warriors.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah it was, guessing the wip's are in the wip section?
link?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21436

Just there chap; it's the Ongoing Projects section.


----------

